# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اتجاهات الدرس الصوتي عند العرب

## صدام الفايز

اتجاهات الدرس الصوتي عند العربأسباب نشأة  علم الأصوات عند العرب:
[list][*]مقاومة اللحن والحفاظ على اللغة:[/list]        دفعَ دخول الأعاجم في الإسلام ،واختلاط العرب الفاتحين بأهل البلاد المفتوحة إلى تفشي اللحن، وفساد السلائق، حتى وصلت الآفة إلى البلغاء من خلفاء وأمراء، كعبد الملك بن مروان والحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ،وبلغ الأمر حتى أصاب قراء القرآن، مما استدعى القيام بضبط الأصوات والكلام، فنشأ علم النحو ،وزادت أهمية مقاومة اللحن مع امتداد الزمن، و تطاوله ،والابتعاد عن موطن الفصاحة في الجزيرة العربية.
[list][*]خدمة القرآن الكريم:[/list]             دفع وصول إلى القرآن إلى إيجاد علم يضبط أصول القراءة، للوصول إلى النطق السليم، ومن هنا كان الاهتمام بالقراءات القرآنية ،وضبط قواعدها، من اتصال السند بالنبي، وموافقة رسم المصحف الشريف ،وخضوعها لقواعد اللغة العربية ،وقد جاء علم التجويد ،هذا العلم السماعي لمساعدة الأجيال الجديدة ،من عرب وعجم على قراءة القران، وضبط قراءاته 
[list][*]استكمال الدرس اللغوي:[/list]            ضبط النحو والصرف جانباً مهماً من اللغة، ثم جاء علم الأصوات ليستكمل جهود هذين العلمين، وقد بدأ هذا العلم الخليل في معجمه العين، وتابعه سيبويه والنحاة من بعده 
4.    الاستجابة للنهوض العلمي والثقافة الجديدة :دفعت ثقافة العصر الجديدة والمتأثرة بالاتصال بالثقافات الأخرى إلى إيجاد حضارة عربية إسلامية، شارك فيها الجميع ،وجنى الكلُّ ثمراتها
مصادر علم الأصوات :
[list][*]القراءات القرآنية:[/list]  القراءات القرآنية علم سماعي ينقل مشافهة  غايته ضبط نطق قراءة القرآن بشكل سليم أما الكتابة القرآنية فضبطت من زمن عثمان وصارت مرجعاً وحجةً عند الاختلاف وقد ركزت القراءة القرآنية على مسائل صوتية، كالتقاء الساكنين والترخيم، فأداء القراءات الصوتي لفت انتباه اللغويين الذين كانوا قراء أيضا كأبي عمرو بن العلاء 
2.    المعارف اللغوية:
        لم يعرف العرب العلوم بشكلها الحديث، بل إن غاية ما يقصد بالعلم عندهم عبارةٌ عن معارفَ يشوب بعضها عدم الدقة ،والكثير من عدم التنظيم ،وعدم وجود منهج محدد،وخاصة في ميدان اللغة، ففي جمع اللغة مثلاً ،جمع اللغويون اللهجات واللغات دون ضوابط،ثم بدأ ذلك الجمع يأخذ شكل الرسائل المحددة الموضوع، فالمعاجم،ثم المعاجم المخصصة مثل المخصص التي ضمت أبواب من مثل خلق الإنسان. فالعرب عرفوا وسموا كل دقائق الجسم الإنساني وقارنوا بينه وبين المخلوقات الأخرى  وضبطوها ومن هنا كان عمل الخليل ومصطلحاته في مقدمة العين(الحلق.اللس  ان .اللهاة) نابعة عن بيئة عربية ومنها نستنتج ألا تأثير للثقافات الأخرى في نشوء علم الأصوات. العرب طوروا ما كان عندهم أما الأمم الأخرى فالعلوم عندها نشأت حديثا .
3.   التجارب العلمية: 
   من مثل عمل الخليل في معجمه العين في تجربته في ذوق الحروف ونطقها ساكنة مسبوقة بهمزة وصل ،و نظره ،وتدبره ،كلها من طرق العلم في الملاحظة والتجربة 
[list][*]العلوم الطبيعية والفيزيائية :[/list]         مصدر متأخر زمانا نشأ عن اختلاط العرب بالأمم الأخرى و تعتبر رسالة أسباب حدوث الحروف لابن سينا خير معبر عن هذا التأثير 
اتجاهات الدرس الصوتي عند العرب:الاتجــــــــاه الـلــــــغـوي:
           رائده الخليل بن أحمد في مقدمة معجمه العين، ومابثَّ فيه من معلوماتٍ صوتيةٍ رائدةٍ بالنسبة إلى عصره ،غير أنَّنا لا نستطيع حصر جهود الخليل وتأثيره في من تلاه من اللغويين، وعلى الرغم من اللمز الكثير الذي تعرض له المعجم، إلا أن جهد الخليل وفكره واضحٌ وجليٌّ فيه. 
أمَّا سيبويه فقد صب معلوماته الصوتية المركزة في باب الإدغام، وعلى الرغم من إيجاز الباب فإنه عالج جوانب صوتية هامة، كانت الأساس لمن تلاه من بعده، كالترتيب المخرجي للأصوات وصفات الحروف من جهر وهمس وشدة ورخاوة ،تابع سيبويه المبرد في المقتضب في باب الإدغام، وابن دريد في معجمه جمهرة اللغة الذي نقل فيه الكثير من آراء الخليل، ومثل هذا الكلام يمكن قوله عن الزجاجي في الجمل ،والأزهري في تهذيب اللغة أما ابن جني في كتابه سر صناعة الإعراب فقد كان لأستاذه أبي علي الفارسي كسيبويه بالنسبة للخليل، فقد شرح الكثير من علمه ،وقد بسط ابن جني في كتابه الكثير من كلام سيبويه وشرحها وان كان ينقل عن الخليل على الرغم من وسمه كتاب العين بالاضطراب وقد عرف في كتاب الصوت وتناول الحروف حرفاً حرفاً وأفرد قسماً منه للصوائت بعد ابن جني لم يضف النحاة جديداً كما نجد عند الزمخشري في المفصل وشرحه عند ابن يعيش 
الاتجـــــــاه التجـــــويدي: 
          استثمر علماء التجويد جهود علماء النحو والصرف في القراءات القرآنية وقد نشأ علم التجويد في القرن الرابع الهجري وهو اسبق من علم القراءات القرآنية الذي هو علم سماعي مبني على  قراءات منقولة مشافهة من لدن النبي وهي وجوه سماعية لا علاقة لها بالقياس يشترط فيها اتصال السند وموافقة رسم المصحف وقواد العربية بدا هذا الاتجاه مع موسى الخاقاني صاحب أول منظومة في علم التجويد وابن مجاهد صاحب السبعة في القراءات الذي يعود إليه الفضل في إرساء قواعد هذا العلم  إن غاية علم التجويد تطبيق المعلومات الصوتية وللنحوية وتريب الطلبة على أداء قراءة القران الكريم بشكل صحيح كما وردت عن النبي فعلم التجويد علم تطبيقي هدفه تعليمي بامتياز ويبرز كتاب الرعاية لتجويد القراءة و تحقيق لفظ التلاوة لمكي بن أبي طالب القيسي وهو كتاب نادر في بابه عرف بآداب قراءة القران ثم تحدث عن صفات الحروف العربية وبعض التطبيقات الصوتية كالإدغام وأحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين 
ومن رواد هذا الاتجاه أبو عمرو الداني في كتبه (المحكم في نقط المصحف ومرسوم قراءة أهل الأمصار وابن البنان وابن الجزري صاحب كتاب النشر في القراءات العشر والقاضي زكريا الأنصاري ومن المحدثين الدكتور غانم قدوري الحمد في دراسته( الدراسات الصوتية عند علماء التجويد )
الاتجـــــــــا  ه البــــلاغــي :
      رواده المفسرون والبلاغيون الذين اعتنوا بقضية إعجاز القرآن كالخطابي والرماني و الجرجاني صاحب دلائل الإعجاز وابن الأثير وابن سنان الخفاجي في سر الفصاحة وبهاء الدين السبكي وأبي هلال العسكري في كتابه( الصناعتين) وقد تناول هؤلاء قضية انسجام الحروف عند تأليف الكلمة العربية وفصاحة الحروف والإيقاع الموسيقي الذي تتركه في الكلمة إن هذه المباحث والجهود تبقى قليلة أمام جهد اللغويين وعلماء التجويد  
الاتجاه العلمي :
       كان الاتجاه العلمي ولا يزال محدود الأثر في الدراسات الصوتية العربية وأثره مستجلب متأثر بالترجمة  من علوم  الأمم الأخرى كالطب والتشريح  وتبدو رسالة ابن سينا في أسباب حدوث الحروف يتيمة  ونادرة في بابها فهي لم تتأثر بجهود عربية سبقتها ولم تؤثر فيما بعدها وتبقى جهدا يستحق التنويه والإشادة من هذا العقل المسلم ابن حضارة استوعبت ما سبقها و أخرجته سائغا لشاربيه وناهليه.

----------


## صهيب بكر

أشكرك أخي صدام ووفقك الله تعالى
جاركم في زيزيا

----------

